
Travis – thank you for leading us at Uber - janober
http://andrewchen.co/travis-thank-you-for-leading-us-at-uber/
======
qubex
This reads a bit like a heliography. I'm sure there's plenty of people who
have fond memories of him. Sadly that does not offset the literally illegal
things that occurred on his watch, under his responsibility. If anything
emphasising his hands-on, interactive, lead-from-the-front style only
heightens his responsibilities because it implies that he should have detected
what was going on and directly implemented countermeasures.

~~~
jasode
_> heliography_

Maybe you meant "hagiography"?

~~~
qubex
Yes, I definitely did, damned spellchecker.

